# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.4.0 released: ***MAJOR OVERHAUL!!!***

## mohamed73

*-Added IMEI Repair for I9100, I9000, I9003, I9010, N7000, P1000, I777, I897, I997, T839, T849, T959, T959V 
-Added Flashing support for I9300, I9100, I9210, I9070, I8160, I8530, I9000, I9003, I9010, N7000, B5510, 
B5512, B7510, S5300, S5360, S5570i, S5690, S5830i, S5839i, S6102, S6802,  I717, I727, I747m, I757m, 
I777, I897, I997, T759, T769, T959, T959V, T989, T989D, T999, SC03D, SC06D, P1000  
-Added E1200 support*   *Is highly recommended to use latest NsPro version! 
Latest Nspro version is available:
-On NsTeam website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-On NsPro support area.
The NsPro support area also contain small installer*

----------

